# Vario micro and macro adjustment



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I noticed that 1 macro click on a Vario isn't quite equal to the full range of micro clicks as stated in the manual. So 4Z is actually finer than 5A.

I ran into this when I did a brew at 6D which was slightly underextracted. Then I tried again at 5L which ended up with the same TDS. Going by the formula 5*x+4 = 6*x + 12, it means x is roughly 8, meaning one macro step is roughly equal to 8 micro step. It might just be that x is actually larger value, such as 10-14, but it's definitely not 26. Now this isn't very scientific since I have only done one test by coincidence, but I think it should give a rough idea about how many micro clicks equal 1 macro click. Has anyone successfully done a mapping?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Are you confident you could reproduce the same TDS in two brews with the same grind setting?

Might be due to a brewing technique rather than the grinder.

No idea RE: Vario though.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

PPapa said:


> Are you confident you could reproduce the same TDS in two brews with the same grind setting?
> 
> Might be due to a brewing technique rather than the grinder.
> 
> No idea RE: Vario though.


My brews in same grind setting are usually +-0.02 TDS, so yes. I think each macro adjustment moves the burrs some amount, and so does each micro adjustment. However the micro adjustment is more like 1/8-1/10th of the macro rather than exactly 1/26th, resulting in quite confusing grind settings..


----------

